# '04 ride height question



## HalfWayOutTheDoor (Dec 2, 2010)

I purchased an '04 recently, and freaking love it. The car came w. MagnaFlow cat backs, Lingenfelter CIA, Holden mag insert emblems and a need for a $650 front break job 
A friend of mine came over for Xmas and noted that it appeared to be lowered in the rear. He's a waking Encyclopedia Britannica / The Stig / MacGyver so it made me beg to ask, is it really lowered? 

The top of the rear wheels ride about 1/2 inch inside the wheel well. I've Googled images of the goat and it appears Mr Britannica is correct, the ride height on my goat appears lower than stock. I'm still curious though, is there a standard rear ride height or another standard I can gauge it by?

I have a side pic of the car, but I'm quite the newbie and can't "insert image" to this post for some probably obvious reason.

Thanks much, 
HalfWayOutTheDoor.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HalfWayOutTheDoor said:


> I purchased an '04 recently, and freaking love it. The car came w. MagnaFlow cat backs, Lingenfelter CIA, Holden mag insert emblems and a need for a $650 front break job
> A friend of mine came over for Xmas and noted that it appeared to be lowered in the rear. He's a waking Encyclopedia Britannica / The Stig / MacGyver so it made me beg to ask, is it really lowered?
> 
> The top of the rear wheels ride about 1/2 inch inside the wheel well. I've Googled images of the goat and it appears Mr Britannica is correct, the ride height on my goat appears lower than stock. I'm still curious though, is there a standard rear ride height or another standard I can gauge it by?
> ...



On the 17" rims, the proper ride height is about 607 to 609mm which is about 24" measuring from the bottom of RIM measuring through the center cap to the bottom of the fender. 

Many springs on the rear from factory were discovered not providing the proper ride height which contributed to excessive inside tire wear. Rear end sag is an issue with these cars.

Rear drop springs: I have no experience with them, personally for me I don't like low rider or dropped cars.


----------

